# 2016 Amgen Tour of California



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like the Bay Area gets skipped this time, boo.

Tour of California names host cities; Wiggins to race - VeloNews.com

AMGEN Tour of California :: AMGEN Tour of California Bike Race - Welcome Cycling Fans!


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking forward to this coming through Sonoma county once again and what that stage will look like......


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

768Q said:


> Looking forward to this coming through Sonoma county once again and what that stage will look like......


I read that they will be incorporating at least a portion of the Levi's Gran Fondo route.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I hope they go up Coleman Valley Rd again.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

I am thinking out 3rd street to Occidental, up and over Coleman and up HWY 1 to Meyers Grade, back down King Ridge and through Cazadero then hit River Rd to were Westside road starts and up Westside to West Dry Creek then right on Yoakum Bridge then maybe Dutcher Creek into or just shy of Cloverdale (maybe a bit north of CD if they want more miles) then back down Geyserville road to 128 were they hit Red Winery road , 128 again then maybe Chalk Hill back to Pleasant and Old Redwood Hwy and back into Santa Rosa. So many of those roads have new pavement in the last few years and would be about 7-8k of climbing and about 100 miles. I am lucky to ride all these roads year round ;-)


----------

